# I rescued a human today



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Love it. It made me cry


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pass the tissues this way. That is just so sweet and reminded me of my first meeting with My Ben (myfirstgolden).


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

There are tears in my eyes as well. It makes me think of my mom.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You for such a GRand post.

How true it is.


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 1, 2008)

So so true !


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, I just love it. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was very touching....sniff sniff


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Pass the tissues please!
Loved it, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Okay, now you've done it!!! My office workers might think that I've got allergies!!! My eyes got red and my nose sniffered-up!!

THANK YOU for posting this!!!
.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my... tissue time!!!! Absolutely love it and will pass it around!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is precious!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Aw, crap.

Must be some dust around here--my eyes are watering something fierce......

Thanks for such a beautiful post--yeah--I'm crying, too.........

SJ


----------

